# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi S5 Cabriolet - 49 Hour Paint Correction Workout ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi S5 Cabriolet - 49 Hour Paint Correction Workout ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Audi S5 Cabriolet in Sprint Blue* 

Hi guys, thanks for popping along..
How long has it been since my last write up? Too long! There is so much going on at Miglior at the moment I have regretfully had to sideline doing some write ups. I do try and post a few photos per day on Facebook twitter and Instagram. We have around 7000 followers on the various networks now so please join us to see daily action!

So onto the Audi S5! This is a lovely low milage example, but it needed some attention. It was purchased off Big sam Aka Sam Allardyce by my customer.

It was booked for:

- Full correction Detail
- Wheel Refurbishment
- Roof Detail and treatment
- Full interior detail and leather detail
- Fitment of replacement parts etc to bring to brand new
- Engine Bay detail

Here are some pictures on arrival:























































Sun cream marks! You'd think something as innocent as sun cream would be harmless, but nope, it can do some pretty ugly things to your car!
































































Interior parts that are scratched




























Shiny and dirty leather










Wheel nut covers looking worse for wear after months of acid wheel cleaners










Dirty engine bay




























So on with the job and we started with the roof cleaning





































Then onto a thorough clean on the engine bay














































Then we started on an exterior clean





































Iron filing decontamination..





































Fuel cap filler clean…



















Once we had cleaned, clayed and finished up with a super clean car, we dried the car off with compressed air and soft drying towels




























Fabric roof extracted










Once we were done drying we moved the car onto our vehicle lift and removed the wheels. 
Here you can see the wheel being removed on wheel stud guides










Wheels removed ready for refurbishment





































Paint thickness being measured prior to paint correction










Some examples of the swirled paint




























Finger print marks in suncream










After










Fine details being corrected



















More paint correction Pictures..




































































































A very deep mark worked out to leave: A) a safe amount of clear coat B) A near perfect surface














































Some more swirl marks added in with a deep horizontal scratch. Again this needed a lot of attention to remove it safely




























Moving around the car now…























































Here you can just see some evidence of finger print marks from the suncream etching. These were wet sanded out to leave a perfect flat surface with safe amount of clear coat left.




























After




























Another deep scratch





































Before…










During and IPA wipe down










After










Bonnet before



















After




































































































The paint correction all done at this point. Now time for a thorough dust down and another IPA wipe down










Having a go at the sun cream etching on the black plastic windscreen surround



















Now time to tackle those grubby exhausts!





































Time to get the wheels back on!










And replace all those nasty wheel nut covers and centre caps
































































Once the wheels were back on, and the car was wiped down, we started protecting the vehicle. This included a Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro polish then Swissvax Crystal Rock Wax application.

Out with the Master Kit bag!



















Wax being applied



















And buffed off




























After the first coat of Swissvax Crystal Rock was buffed off, we set about the interior!

Not only did it need a thorough clean, the customer wanted me to change some parts inside too.



















Also the interior drivers door card wasn't seated correctly so all new clips were ordered and fitted.










We replaced the drivers door handle so this was a door card off job..





































Once that was swapped and fitted we also replaced this trim piece.










Then we started cleaning and protecting all the leather and interior surfaces



























































































Interior after looking much fresher and like new!










Then we dressed the engine bay




























The roof was then Nano Coated!










Here is some beading from the roof fabric!



















Little touches like replacing this was a hit with the owner



















Beading from 3 coats of Swissvax Crystal Rock










Some After Shots now!






























































































































































































So after 49 hours of hard graft… this Audi S5 was now a fine example! The owner was over the moon, as was I as I watched it drive off looking awesome!

Thanks for reading guys… it was a long one!!!

 












North West Detailing Paint Correction Audi Detailing
​
Thanks to the guys @ www.shinearama.co.uk for always keeping me stocked up with the latest detailing awesomeness ☺
​


----------



## Malborex (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn, nice work. How much did he have to pay for that ?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I dont discuss clients job values I am afraid.  thanks for the kind comments though


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW, that's truly stunning!


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

Reg is visible on the tax disc shots...


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

that is seriously stunning work. love all the attention to the small details


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work as always jay. Looks stunning in the afters too :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Stunning stuff:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Metblackrat said:


> Reg is visible on the tax disc shots...


Thanks, refresh your cache and it will disappear, cheers for that


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Proper detail & writeup. Top job Jay !

Baz


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

What a detail!!

Wish you were closer to me.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Super awesome


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

What a kickass job mate !


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Those wheels, its criminal to treat em like that, or too much money! Great job by the way, now looks like a very very careful owner, hmmm


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I have done the same thing with the tax disc holder the dealers will normally give you these


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

Miglior said:


> Thanks, refresh your cache and it will disappear, cheers for that


Written it down already!!


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

Metblackrat said:


> Written it down already!!


Out of interest I never understand why number plates are blocked our? What can you do that's so special with them? I can drive down the road and see 100s!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

joshuahornby said:


> Out of interest I never understand why number plates are blocked our? What can you do that's so special with them? I can drive down the road and see 100s!


You could plate your car up the same if you had a stolen car (same one). Abd with all the prestige and sports cars on here its not worth the risk plus am sure most customers would want them displayed.

Another reson is if you know anyone with access to dvla or insurance database you could find out where the car lives really not a good idear to display the plates on an open fourm.


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

Nally said:


> You could plate your car up the same if you had a stolen car (same one). Abd with all the prestige and sports cars on here its not worth the risk plus am sure most customers would want them displayed.
> 
> Another reson is if you know anyone with access to dvla or insurance database you could find out where the car lives really not a good idear to display the plates on an open fourm.


Fair enough kinda makes sense I guess. Although you could drive down to road and so the same.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

joshuahornby said:


> Fair enough kinda makes sense I guess. Although you could drive down to road and so the same.


Agreed but its better to be safe. You car will be seen my more people online


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

Nally said:


> Agreed but its better to be safe. You car will be seen my more people online


Yeh true mate.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning, great job :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

looks well Jay, Stunning colour too!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn insane work! but the result is insane to!
more than great work!


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Top class detailing,unit,writeup and car.Well done great read.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

joshuahornby said:


> Out of interest I never understand why number plates are blocked our? What can you do that's so special with them? I can drive down the road and see 100s!


Purely company policy. I never issue pictures of vehicles with number plates. Owners dont like it, i do what my customers pleases them.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Cracking job! Love the finished colour.

What polish did you use?


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Excellen write up, lovely job on the leather also. Thanks


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Your work is outstanding...and the both the car and colour of it are favourites..Well done


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Stunning Results :buffer: Looks amazing now :thumb:


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow. I bet it didn't look that good when it left the dealers. 
Great job.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Really nice work Jay, a really enjoyable thread


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Absolutely stunning car and class work!!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great Work as always Jay :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Goodfella36 said:


> Great Work as always Jay :thumb:


cheers mate, hope you're well


----------



## josh williams (Sep 21, 2012)

Amazing job, sorry if ive missed it. 

What was used to clean the leather? My s3 seats are shiny like before these were cleaned and could do with them being nice and flat!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing work and detail as ever Jay!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ibiza55 said:


> Those wheels, its criminal to treat em like that, or too much money! Great job by the way, now looks like a very very careful owner, hmmm


Not ideal, granted! They are huge and stick out a way! haha


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work stunning


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

GREAT work!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A stunning result on a great car, very nice.

John THt.


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

Outstanding work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work:thumb:


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Amazing work.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I literally just said 'WOW' out loud whilst reading that - truly awesome results, especially given the state it arrived in.

The paint has been 'resurrected', but other areas which were a night and day change were the exhausts (could they have been any dirtier) and the 50:50 of the leather drivers seat.

I can totally see why the customer was so happy!

Thanks for writing this up and also for so many pics :thumb:

Nick

(what sealant did the wheels get btw?)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Feck me, Big Sam can't drive/park very well eh.... those wheels were shocking! :lol: 

Great work as usual.... car must be better than new after all that graft...

lovely....



:thumb:


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks completely brand new. :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Stunning work as always! Your right ups are always great and the quality of photos are fantastic! 

What is that light source you use for your swirl photos btw?


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

As always :thumb:


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunning, and exceptional attention to detail!!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

really nice work, and photos too!!


----------



## cupitt (May 14, 2011)

great job jay!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers guys


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> I literally just said 'WOW' out loud whilst reading that - truly awesome results, especially given the state it arrived in.
> 
> The paint has been 'resurrected', but other areas which were a night and day change were the exhausts (could they have been any dirtier) and the 50:50 of the leather drivers seat.
> 
> ...


Thanks nick!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Feck me, Big Sam can't drive/park very well eh.... those wheels were shocking! :lol:
> 
> Great work as usual.... car must be better than new after all that graft...
> 
> ...


Yeh, the wheels were hammered! Quite a job to get the lips right too!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Perfection in one word. Changing the tax disc holder was a nice touch. Like the Harrods of Car Detailing...


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

did the owner buy it in that (pre detailing) condition or is the detailing so he can sell it ?


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

Fantastic work! :thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

fantastic write up and pics. Its better than new!


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

This is what Detailing is all about, looks incredible, Fab work guys! :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I love the colour and that's a vast improvement, I like the s5's too, I had a play in the rs5 cabriolet last week and there is something about fast audis. They may not be te shapest to drive but they are built so well and have great engines.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm really not a fan of the S5... But this thing is reeling me in! 

Great looking motor!


----------



## Gareth90 (Jun 11, 2013)

There is something about audi's that is very appealing! Nice work


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent, very good indeed, what product did you use to clean the roof?


----------



## Vagner_74 (May 6, 2013)

Top job!!


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow truly stunning, fantastic write up with amazing results, looks factory fresh


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Absolutely incredible work Jay, stunning finish.


----------

